# Ch4 The St. Ledger.  The Stewards enquiry?



## Alec Swan (12 September 2015)

Your views,  those who watched the race?

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 September 2015)

Load of ******! The interference was too far out and the filly won by too much for it to be able to change the result! 

But then we can't have 2 fillies beating the boys in the big races twice in the same year can we?!?!


----------



## marmalade76 (12 September 2015)

Filly should have kept the race IMO. What a great shame for her and her connections.

What do you think, Alec?


----------



## HashRouge (12 September 2015)

Ooh missed this, what happened?


----------



## Alec Swan (12 September 2015)

There's no doubt that STS, from half a length behind,  crowded the filly against the rails,  acceptable tactics so I'm told.  When a gap appeared she moved through and again she was barged by STS but this time,  she pushed back whilst being leaned on.  She THEN when in front of her rival,  and he was closing and she drifted to her right.  BOTH jockeys then changed their whip hands,  and maintained a straight course.  Following the change of whip-hand,  STS had every opportunity to prove his worth,  but he failed to do so.

Difficult,  but STS started it, and the filly being the better horse,  in my view was having none of it.  Now,  for me,  here's the question;  Whilst the jockeys are responsible for their mounts and for their manner of riding,  I strongly suspect that the filly did in fact take exception to being pushed around and it was she who won the race,  or rather,  reacted.  

I also wonder what would have happened if STS had been first over the line,  and had the objection come from the opposing corner.  Both horses impeded each other,  neither was lily-white,  both jockeys should have been handed down a suspension,  but the first horse to cross the line should have kept her place.  It was six of one and half a dozen of the other,  and the Stewards were very wrong in their decision.  Shameful,  but the decision has to stand,  or those who backed both horses will all be paid out as a win.

I understand that there's to be an appeal.  STS was the joint favourite,  so how can the Bookies claw back those payments which they made on the day should the decision be reversed upon appeal?  The losing Trainer looked heartbroken,  understandably.  He also has every right to be asking serious questions as to the eventual decision.

I also wonder just why the Stewards appear to place such reliance upon the stories given by the jockeys.  EVERYONE could see what happened.  The jockeys should have been interviewed,  subsequent to the decision,  called to account and then the pair of them given suspensions should they have had no clear explanations for their actions.

There we are,  that's what I think! 

Alec.


----------



## marmalade76 (12 September 2015)

Filly was boxed in and did bump her way out (it looked to me that a gap appeared which she went for but the horse on her outside (Bondi Beach) moved back in again as she was coming out). Bondi Beach then pushed her over towards the rails and another horse (Storm the Stars) until she bumped him back gaining herself some room and won by a head. Stewards said as there were two bumps by the filly the had an accumulative effect on the running and placing of Bondi Beach. IMO they were both to blame and the best horse was past the post first.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 September 2015)

Sounds like Golden Horn has had some fun in his race! I wonder what will happen there!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 September 2015)

The result has been overturned! The filly keeps the Ledger! It should never have come to this but the right result wins out at the end of the day!


----------



## Alec Swan (23 September 2015)

EKW said:



			The result has been overturned! The filly keeps the Ledger! It should never have come to this but the right result wins out at the end of the day!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody Hell!!  What will now happen to those on the day who backed the filly to win,  and weren't paid?  Can they now claim their winnings?  Will the initially awarded winners return their payments,  both gamblers and owners?  This really is a shambles,  yet again.  The Morning Line should make for interesting viewing on Saturday morning.

For all that,  the filly won in the view of most,  so the correct decision has been reached,  albeit eventually!

Alec.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 September 2015)

EKW said:



			The result has been overturned! The filly keeps the Ledger! It should never have come to this but the right result wins out at the end of the day!
		
Click to expand...

Great news! :cool3:


----------



## Fiona (23 September 2015)

Thats good news 

Fiona


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 September 2015)

I'm guessing in cases with pending investigations all prize money is withheld. As to punters money - some were paid on the day as the winner by bookies who believed she should have won. The rest - who knows what will transpire as you can't exactly take money back from those paid out for the now 2nd place horse.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 September 2015)

I do wonder if it wouldn't be an idea,  on race days,  for a panel to sit who can view the events remotely,  and make a decision,  just as happens at Wimbledon or in International Rugby matches.  Relying upon stewards who may or may not be swayed by the might of some owners or trainers,  would relieve them of a burden.  The stewards on the day must have been watching different footage from the rest of us!

Alec.


----------

